
The stickiness of UK newspaper sites compared - pclark
http://onlinejournalismblog.com/2009/08/05/newspaper-stickiness/
======
ErrantX
I found this interesting. Especially when compared with the BBC's stats. At
4.85 pageviews/user and 35.7% bounce rate they are substantially better than
even the Sun.

<http://alexa.com/siteinfo/bbc.co.uk>

